# Cobia at Point Lookout!!!!!!!!



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Now I 've seen it all..... I was at PLO past Monday and witness one of angler fishing right corner bring up 2 Yes! I said 2! cobia over railing ...... I was shocked needless to say but it wasn't one of those Mr. brown or UPS truck people catch down in Va beach.
One of them were about 17 inches and other one was like 22 inches...I told angler to please release both cobia becase it is very rare species plus it was undersize but he told me to buzz off because he thought it was a shark! Anyhow, I made him release both fish by telling him all this BS stories about anglers loosing their vehicles because they had illegal cobia in their car trunk....Well...I know it was wrong thing to do but it worked and he ended up releasing both cobia without any harm done to them...... Any of you ever caught cobia this far up the bay..I know some told me that they used to catch big cobia near target ship but I personally never witnessed cobia coming out of PLO surf....
What next? Mermaid?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Cobia at PLO??


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's not that strange,*

I've seen Cobia taken as far north as Plum Point from a boat. They are in th bay but most people don't target them. It's just like Spanish Mac's, they are under the blufish schools most of the time. They can be caught if you can get down to them...Tightlines


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

I guess I'll start paying PLO visits. Good job on making them release those fishes.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have caught a cobia at the Town Creek Marina fishing pier at Solomon's Island but it was years ago. It was around 24 inches. To my knowledge, there is no size limit on Cobia in MD as they are not a common species in the MD side of the Chesapeake, but I am glad that you told that person to release them.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah good job bluefish, and thanks for the report! I remember you telling me about that one anthony when we were at the tank and I was thinking what a freak accident but maybe not huh. I am willing to target them bad boys if they are out there. That would be sweet even if they ain't ups trucks. I wanted to get one this year but I didn't make it to va beach this year so maybe next year.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

FLF See your posting a lot after 1500 I take you must have duty/:jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Oldsalt, not on duty tonight but my girlfriend lives on base and when she needs time for me to get away I go back to my clinic and goof around on the internet. I practically live here!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

we see flf we see


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

My friend just got back from PLO and he too fell victim to disbelieve....he also landed 3 # cobia from little jettie on Chesapeake side.... What is going on here? Man! I think all 
this rain we are getting this year has something to do with it...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Dont worry FLF puter will be back on soon enough and you wont have to go back to work


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Went there sat and didn't see much of anything going on. Some nice blues was about all we saw. I had me a live spot on just in case mr. brown wanted to come by but no takers. Doh well


----------

